# Flying with UPS



## kevinturcotte

I'm moving. Flying out on Sunday. I'd like to take my UPS with me instead of shipping it, if possible. I'd have it in my checked luggage. Is this fine/safe? Of course, all the UPS companies are closed during the weekend. Delta is too, and I have a feeling if I asked them about flying with a UPS, they wouldn't have a clue what I was talking about. So if a TSA agent finds a 25 pound electronic in my checked luggage, is there going to be an issue?


----------



## phrelin

My inclination would be to ship it UPS. But I guess if you want it there with you....


----------



## kevinturcotte

phrelin said:


> My inclination would be to ship it UPS. But I guess if you want it there with you....


I kinda wanna use it immediately. However, I don't want another situation like when I flew in January when they made me throw away 3 bottles of unopened/sealed water lol "Yeah, just throw away your $200 UPS" lol


----------



## David Ortiz

At the very least, the battery would need to be disconnected. If you try to fly with it, you should be prepared to leave the battery behind.


----------



## armophob

Fedex it. I Fedex all my luggage now. The TSA risk is too great at the gate and the guys sifting through your luggage have first dibs on all electronics under the plane.

I carry my laptop and my Kindle and two days worth of clothing.


----------



## tgater

armophob said:


> Fedex it. I Fedex all my luggage now. The TSA risk is too great at the gate and the guys sifting through your luggage have first dibs on all electronics under the plane.
> 
> I carry my laptop and my Kindle and two days worth of clothing.


2nd


----------



## RasputinAXP

3rded. Whether or not you're actually permitted to bring batteries of that size on a passenger plane, even disconnected, it's one of those things the nice untrained folks at the TSA would freak out about. FedEx it and save yourself the pain.

Edit: The answer's no. Anything larger than a drill battery is not supposed to be on the plane.

http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...fo/media/airline_passengers_and_batteries.pdf


----------



## Nick

UPS your UPS


----------



## P Smith

RasputinAXP said:


> 3rded. Whether or not you're actually permitted to bring batteries of that size on a passenger plane, even disconnected, it's one of those things the nice untrained folks at the TSA would freak out about. FedEx it and save yourself the pain.
> 
> Edit: The answer's no. Anything larger than a drill battery is not supposed to be on the plane.
> 
> http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...fo/media/airline_passengers_and_batteries.pdf


I see the answer as yes.

By the PDF:


> Q. What kinds of batteries are allowed in checked baggage?
> A. Except for spare (uninstalled) lithium batteries, all the batteries allowed in carry-on baggage are
> also allowed in checked baggage. The batteries must be protected from damage and short
> circuit or installed in a device. Battery-powered devices-particularly those with moving parts
> or those that could heat up-should be protected from accidental activation. Spare lithium
> batteries (both lithium metal and lithium ion/polymer) are prohibited in checked baggage.


Actually, UPS doesn't use Li-Ion battery (check your UPS,perhaps NiMH). All that limits mostly apply to battery with Li content.


----------



## Cholly

I'm in the "ship it" UPS or FedEx gang. If you are dead set on having a UPS available immediately upon relocation, spend the extra money, buying one at Sam's or even BB. You will probably always be aable to find a use for it.


----------



## Herdfan

Or take the UPS and leave the battery. Find a Batteries Plus where you are going and buy a new one. Overweight baggage fees or shipping fees might make this the cheapest option.


----------



## PokerJoker

P Smith said:


> I see the answer as yes.
> 
> By the PDF:
> 
> Actually, UPS doesn't use Li-Ion battery (check your UPS,perhaps NiMH). All that limits mostly apply to battery with Li content.


UPS batteries are almost always of the sealed-lead-acid type. I personally wouldn't ever put them on the plane. Ever see the overcharge fees if you go over 50 lbs per bag? :eek2:


----------



## peano

Ship it. A UPS is only needed in rare circumstances. Doubtful you will need it at your destination before your bigger items arrive.


----------



## ts7

Cholly;3189249 said:


> I'm in the "ship it" UPS or FedEx gang. If you are dead set on having a UPS available immediately upon relocation, spend the extra money, buying one at Sam's or even BB. You will probably always be aable to find a use for it.


For what it would cost to overnight on a carrier or to pay the overweight fees on an airline, you could probably just about buy a new one and leave the old one for the next resident.


----------



## PCampbell

They don't like batterys and don't know one from another type so be safe and ship. I have had parts removed from my tool kit.


----------



## scooper

+ 1 on the buy a new one when you get there. If you're going to ship one at all - then let it go with your other household goods. In the short term - you can probably get by just fine with a decent surge protector if you don't want to buy a new UPS.


----------



## RasputinAXP

P Smith said:


> I see the answer as yes.
> 
> Actually, UPS doesn't use Li-Ion battery (check your UPS,perhaps NiMH). All that limits mostly apply to battery with Li content.


All of my UPSes are sealed lead-acid. No go for airplanes. They're definitely NOT NiMH.


----------



## P Smith

RasputinAXP said:


> All of my UPSes are sealed lead-acid. No go for airplanes. They're definitely NOT NiMH.


Why "no go" ? That regulation didn't prohibit SLA batteries.


----------



## 4HiMarks

Wow. From the title, I thought this was going to be a whole 'nother discussion, along the lines of booking passage on a "tramp steamer" instead of a passenger ship, back before transoceanic jets.


----------



## RasputinAXP

P Smith said:


> Why "no go" ? That regulation didn't prohibit SLA batteries.


Yes it did.



> Batteries allowed in carry-on baggage include:
> • Dry cell alkaline batteries; typical AA, AAA, C, D, 9-volt, button sized cells, etc.
> • Dry cell rechargeable batteries such as Nickel Metal Hydride (NiMH) and Nickel Cadmium (NiCad). For rechargeable lithium ion batteries; see next sentence.
> • Lithium ion batteries (a.k.a.: rechargeable lithium, lithium polymer, LIPO, secondary lithium). Passengers may carry consumer-sized lithium ion batteries [no more than 8 grams of equivalent lithium content or 100 watt hours (wh) per battery]. This size covers AA, AAA, 9-volt, cell phone, PDA, camera, camcorder, Gameboy, and standard laptop computer batteries. Passengers can also bring two (2) larger lithium ion batteries (more than 8 grams, up to 25 grams of equivalent lithium content per battery) in their carry-on. This size covers larger extended-life laptop batteries. Most consumer lithium ion batteries are below this size.
> • Lithium metal batteries (a.k.a.: non-rechargeable lithium, primary lithium).


A sealed lead-acid battery is none of those things. As for check baggage, "all the batteries allowed in carry-on baggage are also allowed in checked baggage." There's no allowance for a sealed lead-acid battery there, either.


----------



## P Smith

There is no clause for exclude SLA batteries.

Seems to me you don't get why Li-Ion battery is the target of limitation here.


----------



## Doug Brott

Did the OP get detained? :scratchin


----------



## P Smith

Good question ... he is not posting anymore.


----------



## klang

Needs the UPS go get his system going.


----------



## BAHitman

http://apps.tsa.dhs.gov/mytsa/cib_results.aspx?search=Wet Battery

Every UPS I have ever seen has had a sealed lead acid battery and that is considered a wet battery. the only way wet batteries can be transported is if they are in a wheelchair or scooter. so you can ship the UPS, but not the battery inside...


----------



## P Smith

BAHitman said:


> http://apps.tsa.dhs.gov/mytsa/cib_results.aspx?search=Wet Battery
> *
> Every UPS I have ever seen has had a sealed lead acid battery and that is considered a wet battery.* the only way wet batteries can be transported is if they are in a wheelchair or scooter. so you can ship the UPS, but not the battery inside...


By whom ?

As to that link, it's based on spillable parameter specifically: "*Car batteries, wet batteries, or spillable batteries*"


----------



## phrelin

Hmm. I just got two replacement batteries for two UPS units - sealed lead acid. Really heavy. Shipped UPS.


----------



## RasputinAXP

...my brain can't take it anymore. UPS UPS UPS UPS UPS UPS UPS UPS IPS IPS IPS IPS IP IP IP IP IP IIIIIII....*kaboom*


----------



## naijai

RasputinAXP;3190538 said:


> ...my brain can't take it anymore. UPS UPS UPS UPS UPS UPS UPS UPS IPS IPS IPS IPS IP IP IP IP IP IIIIIII....*kaboom*


There goes the first victim.
Whose next ?


----------



## gov

If they drag your bag out onto the tarmac and have the SWAT team blow it up, please record a cell phone video so we can watch!!!


:lol:


----------



## inkahauts

Um, why is the ups so important to have it day one, instead of say day two or three?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Just UPS your UPS


----------



## Nick

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Just UPS your UPS


See my post here


----------

